# The Tour is Old News, Let's Talk Leadville...



## rt1965 (Mar 9, 2009)

Leadville is looking to be a great race this year. Lance is in far better shape then he was for last years race. The highlights are also being webcast this year for a small fee of just under 6 bucks. It sounds like they will webcast certain parts of the race live.

Anyway, looks to me that Lance could definitely win this one. Should prove to be a pretty exciting race. Thoughts?


----------



## Kevin_in_SB (Mar 7, 2009)

Hurry take cover before the Lance haters get here.


----------



## iamnotfilip (Jul 9, 2007)

no offense, but I don't think many road cycling fans care about this.


----------



## 3rensho (Aug 26, 2003)

How many UCI points are available for Leadville again? 

I think the running race is the really big one. The mtb. race came after. I'd imagine the scales have tipped significantly in favor of the bike race now. Lance-effect if you will.

Leadville, btw is a fantastic vacation spot. Affordable, fun and not at all pretentious.


----------



## brasstacks (Jun 23, 2009)

I'd like to see the Lance effect translate into a multi stage road race ala coor's classic. Come on Colorado lets park our lifted SUVs skip the nascar track and get some bike racing.


----------



## rt1965 (Mar 9, 2009)

iamnotfilip said:


> no offense, but I don't think many road cycling fans care about this.


No offense back, but when Pro Road Racers race in these races, I think that some do find an interest in it.


----------



## rt1965 (Mar 9, 2009)

brasstacks said:


> I'd like to see the Lance effect translate into a multi stage road race ala coor's classic. Come on Colorado lets park our lifted SUVs skip the nascar track and get some bike racing.


This was on Twitter a day or so ago from Lance. "Having a lunch meeting with Governor Bill Ritter of Colorado. Talking about the potential of bringing a major stage race to CO in 2011."


----------



## stevesbike (Jun 3, 2002)

pretty serious race profile, especially considering low-point is about 10,000 feet...
http://67.132.106.4/merchant.ihtml?id=1533&step=2


----------



## san jacintos (Oct 8, 2008)

Nothing against LA but, it would be nice to see Dave Wiens win it again.


----------



## Andrea138 (Mar 10, 2008)

I think that Contador has secretly entered and will appear on the starting line. You know- for giggles.


----------



## den bakker (Nov 13, 2004)

Andrea138 said:


> I think that Contador has secretly entered and will appear on the starting line. You know- for giggles.


single speed?


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

that would be cool.


----------



## iliveonnitro (Feb 19, 2006)

Lance CAN win it. Dave WILL win it.

Politics? Playing nice? Maybe.


----------



## SwiftSolo (Jun 7, 2008)

TFF said:


> I for one cannot wait to see how he does riding against the 1057th most fit cyclist in the world. If I had not fulfilled my goals for the year, I would go beat up on some inferior competition too.


We all know that mountain bikers are inferrior to roadies. I mean they never do well in the TDF, for example.

If I were you I'd go show them how it's done. History is filled with _winners_ just like you taking Leadville!


----------



## stevesbike (Jun 3, 2002)

SwiftSolo said:


> We all know that mountain bikers are inferrior to roadies. I mean they never do well in the TDF, for example.
> 
> If I were you I'd go show them how it's done. History is filled with _winners_ just like you taking Leadville!


you mean like Landis, Evans, and that chicken guy?


----------



## gegarrenton (Jul 10, 2009)

TFF said:


> So its your assertion that Dave Wiens would do well in the TdF? I am not sure how exactly to counter such an argument because of the inherent fallacy contained therein. I guess all I can say is that we disagree.
> 
> (nothing against Wiens mind you. I believe he is an exceptional athlete, just not as exceptional as about 1057 other people who ride a bike. Taking into account how many people ride bikes, I'd say that puts him up there pretty high, but he isn't quite Tour material in my opinion.)


Right over your head.......


----------



## gegarrenton (Jul 10, 2009)

TFF said:


> Only because:
> 
> A. The actual point of his post is obscured because of ineffective language usage
> 
> ...


Yeah, I think he totally understands that. If you were to take anything away from this, it's that winning he TdF doesn't make you the "most fit" cyclist in the world, rather the most fit
for winning that particular race. DW is every bit as fit, just for a different purpose. I guarantee he is a much more total package when it comes to fitness than any tour rider, but that doesn't make him better or worse, you can only compare in the same discipline.


----------



## SwiftSolo (Jun 7, 2008)

TFF said:


> So its your assertion that Dave Wiens would do well in the TdF? I am not sure how exactly to counter such an argument because of the inherent fallacy contained therein. I guess all I can say is that we disagree.
> 
> (nothing against Wiens mind you. I believe he is an exceptional athlete, just not as exceptional as about 1057 other people who ride a bike. Taking into account how many people ride bikes, I'd say that puts him up there pretty high, but he isn't quite Tour material in my opinion.)


Geeze, I guess if he beats Lance that makes Lance 1059? How many of the top 20 TDF finishers do you think could beat Wiens at Leadville? I'd suggest that as many as 10 of them couldn't finish within an hour of Wiens. 
I assume (from your logic) that if Contador gets beat by 2000 tennis players he is then the 2001st best athlete? Or, is it possible that different athletes excell in different sports and/or different venues?


----------



## gegarrenton (Jul 10, 2009)

TFF said:


> I honestly didn't mean to disrespect Wiens. I am merely pointing out the fact that Armstrong is a bit more physically talented even at his advanced age. For comparison sake, how well do you think each would do if they switched disciplines and dedicated themselves?


In all seriousness, that is a good question. I don't think that Lance would necessarily be the world beater than many would assume he would. Lance's physical prowess, while very high, isn't nearly as high as his legend would suggest, and is really only seen through the prism of a very specific event. He's gotten beat up pretty good in the marathons, just to contrast him trying other things. Greg LeMond was considerably more physically talented and would crossover better I think.


----------



## Jack Meihoff (Aug 10, 2009)

This is a ridiculous argument Weins is how old now? I'm sure he would be the first to point out that he is at most a part time bike racer nowadays and is too busy having a life to get anywhere close to top road pro fitness. He rides as fast as he does because he's an animal and he only shows up for races that are "fun" to him. To compare him to TDF racers at this point in his life is absurd.


----------



## Andrea138 (Mar 10, 2008)

den bakker said:


> single speed?


Yes. 39x26.


----------



## yater (Nov 30, 2006)

Lance is pretty damn good on a mountain bike. I've seen it first hand on more than one occasion in the past 2 years. I'm talking about single-track races....not Leadville. He is more explosive than any of the pros around here and his handling skills are better than most. Remember that he has been a mountain biker for a couple of decades now. If anyone is suited to win Leadville this year, it's Lance Armstrong.


----------



## barhopper (Aug 10, 2009)

I wish the good old US of A would get more into this sport. :cryin: A few races a year just doesn't do it for me.


----------



## badboyberty (Aug 11, 2009)

barhopper said:


> I wish the good old US of A would get more into this sport. :cryin: A few races a year just doesn't do it for me.


There's a bucket-load of races, just because they don't involve He Who Wears the Black Socks or happen in your country doesn't mean they don't exist.

Pull your head out of LA's knicks and see that the world is bigger than the USA.


----------



## TheDon (Feb 3, 2006)

badboyberty said:


> There's a bucket-load of races, just because they don't involve He Who Wears the Black Socks or happen in your country doesn't mean they don't exist.
> 
> Pull your head out of LA's knicks and see that the world is bigger than the USA.



How trollish.


----------



## iliveonnitro (Feb 19, 2006)

I wish Weins would have concentrated on the road in his 20's and 30's...

Other than Merckx and Longo, he might have the best engine in history.


----------



## jd3 (Oct 8, 2004)

Old Lance did OK in this warm up race at Snowmass.
http://www.velonews.com/article/96488/armstrong-wins-colorado-pro-cross-country-championships


----------



## JohnHenry (Aug 9, 2006)

It's too bad LL got hurt. I would like to see him on a mountain bike! :thumbsup:


----------



## JohnHemlock (Jul 15, 2006)

How come every thread in this place that even mentions LA turns to crap?

I am heading up to Leadville on Friday to ride a bit and am looking forward to watching the race.


----------



## TiBike (Aug 2, 2004)

I'm thinking of heading to Leadville too. Where would be some good spots to catch parts of the race? Does it exactly follow the foot race course? When do they start and when would early finishers expect to return to Leadville?


----------



## barhopper (Aug 10, 2009)

badboyberty said:


> There's a bucket-load of races, just because they don't involve He Who Wears the Black Socks or happen in your country doesn't mean they don't exist.
> 
> Pull your head out of LA's knicks and see that the world is bigger than the USA.




This doesn't have anything to do with the "Great One" even though I do love to watch him race. :lol: 
I'm talking TV coverage :mad2: :mad2:


----------



## den bakker (Nov 13, 2004)

barhopper said:


> This doesn't have anything to do with the "Great One" even though I do love to watch him race. :lol:
> I'm talking TV coverage :mad2: :mad2:


cyclingfans.com


----------



## nepbug (Jun 6, 2006)

TiBike said:


> I'm thinking of heading to Leadville too. Where would be some good spots to catch parts of the race? Does it exactly follow the foot race course? When do they start and when would early finishers expect to return to Leadville?


The start is at 6:30 a.m. If you want to see the finish line it would probably be best to get there around 11:30 and be prepare to hang around for 1-1.5 hours for the first finisher.

The finish line will likely be a madhouse, the places I would recommend watching from are the Powerline climb (mile 80 or so I believe, you will see suffering here) or the Boulevard (really close to the end, LA was dropped just before this last year). The Boulevard will be really close to what it will be like at the end, except with far fewer people.

In addition to Dave Wiens and LA, Tinker Juarez has thrown his hat into the ring, he could surprise them both.


----------



## mambo#5 (Aug 12, 2009)

I was looking forward to see Lance and Levi together.


----------



## tron (Jul 18, 2004)

So Lance has asked race organizers to allow some riding buddies in http://singletrack.competitor.com/features/lance-fast-field-at-leadville-not-bad-for-me/

Wiens wont have a chance with Lance using essentially "teammates"


----------



## Spunout (Aug 12, 2002)

barhopper said:


> This doesn't have anything to do with the "Great One" even though I do love to watch him race. :lol:


Eddy Merckx is going to be there?


----------



## Kevin_in_SB (Mar 7, 2009)

tron said:


> So Lance has asked race organizers to allow some riding buddies in http://singletrack.competitor.com/features/lance-fast-field-at-leadville-not-bad-for-me/
> 
> Wiens wont have a chance with Lance using essentially "teammates"



That is not what it says.

Lance Armstrong is hoping a strong field will help deliver him to a victory in record time at this Saturday’s Leadville Trail 100 in Colorado.

The Astana rider on Thursday said that while he hasn’t recruited a team for the race, his sponsor Trek has sent a squad to Leadville, including former pro Travis Brown. Armstrong is looking to them and to other top riders to drive the pace in the first 45 miles or so of the out-and-back course.

“I’d like to see as many strong guys as possible. It’s good for the race, it’s good for the guys who want to go fast and want to beat the record, and want to really beat the record,” he said.


----------



## tron (Jul 18, 2004)

"Shriver and Brown were late entrants made at Trek’s request, race director Ken Chlouber said."

"Chlouber said he also allowed in a late entry at Armstrong’s request: Len Zanni"

To be honest, I haven’t actively recruited anybody,” to help set the pace, Armstrong said. “But Trek has riders who will be here … if Trek wants to put fast riders in the race, it’s not bad for me.”

From Lance's twitter:
Out mtb'ing with @manuelprado, @len_zanni, @maxtaam. Manuel has mad skills. http://mypict.me/koUM

from the article:
Manual Prado (Sho-Air-Specialized), third place last year, has been training at altitude in Aspen for more than a week and is looking for a better ride this year. But Prado has ridden with Armstrong this week and said he does not expect to beat him. “He’s basically not my race, he is so strong. He is going to be very hard to beat from my perspective.”

Also racing will be Max Taam, a frequent Armstrong riding partner in Aspen who finished sixth last year.


True the article doesnt explicitly say that these guys will be out helping armstrong but we can make some inferences.


----------



## barhopper (Aug 10, 2009)

Spunout said:


> Eddy Merckx is going to be there?





You must be much much older than me.


----------



## moonmoth (Nov 8, 2008)

tron said:


> "True the article doesnt explicitly say that these guys will be out helping armstrong but we can make some inferences.


And we'll know for sure if one of these guys gives a wheel to LA when he has a flat.


----------



## pacificaslim (Sep 10, 2008)

gegarrenton said:


> Greg LeMond was considerably more physically talented and would crossover better I think.


From the looks of him, Greg LeMond has a better chance at beating Kobayashi and Chestnut next year at Nathan's.


----------



## tron (Jul 18, 2004)

moonmoth said:


> And we'll know for sure if one of these guys gives a wheel to LA when he has a flat.



No. According to Kevin Trek brought these guys in the make sure Armstrong loses.


----------



## El Caballito (Oct 31, 2004)

Big shout out to Tinker! Very cool and a super mountain biker!


----------



## squadra (May 20, 2009)

I'm really curious why LA feels he needs to come race Leadville???? Does he feel the need to put 45 year old Dave Wiens in his place?
C'mon, if LA doesn't crush all comers, it will be because he either mechanicals or crashes. Leadville is not a technical course, and roadies can do just fine there.
It is sort of like Michael Jordan showing up at a high school free throw competition.
If LA needs to feel he is "The Man", he should go and race world cup and let Absalon and the boys beat him down.


----------



## adimiro (Jun 28, 2007)

squadra said:


> I'm really curious why LA feels he needs to come race Leadville???? Does he feel the need to put 45 year old Dave Wiens in his place?
> .



Revenge to anyone that beats him is LA's modus operandi, isn't that obvious by now. He also made sure to bring other Trek lackies to gang up on Wiens. World cup, please! He's not interested in competition, only in winning, regardless of how or who.


----------



## rikaguilera (Jul 31, 2008)

wow... LA is the best thing to come to American cycling (of any kind) in quite some time. There will be more fans at the race this year because of the hype. There are more people coming into our sport because of him. The reality of his impact is positive. The reality of his comeback this year has been a positive for cancer research and awareness. Everybody in the race has the opportunity to beat him, if they can't, then they can't. Why all the crying? I would love to see Tinker and Lance climbing today. That in itself should be great for any real cycling fan.


----------



## adimiro (Jun 28, 2007)

The LA factor aways comes with some benefits, especially attention to event he enters. I would love see a fair battle amongst Armstrong vs Wiens vs Juarez vs whoever else in Leadville 100. It's just that when he has an entourage of Trek racers to drive the pace and beat down the competition, it's just doesn;t show sportsmanship, fairness, or level playing field.

Leadville 100 is a grassroots race with mostly local/regional solo, unsupported riders. One rider vs. the elements and the fastest one that endures wins. All this 'team tactics' that Trek has introduced, while allowed, is really not in the spirit of this race. Obviously, this will be changing this year. Nothing wrong to change and evolution, it's just not very ethical to do it at the 11th hour a few days before the race begins.


----------



## pianopiano (Jun 4, 2005)

squadra said:


> I'm really curious why LA feels he needs to come race Leadville???? Does he feel the need to put 45 year old Dave Wiens in his place?
> QUOTE]
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## emsf5 (Jun 2, 2008)

Didn't he announce his intentions to ride Leadville after last years event?


----------



## moonmoth (Nov 8, 2008)

emsf5 said:


> Didn't he announce his intentions to ride Leadville after last years event?


Yes he did, and it would have been a great disservice to the Leadville community if he had changed his mind. 

It will be interesting to see if he returns to Pb-ville next year after he wins in an hour or so, given that he nothing else to prove. Maybe Leipheimer could get him to return, I don't know. LA has also said recently that he is considering racing La Ruta in Costa Rica. That should be a little more competitive.


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

Here's the twitter update in case you're not on the tweet thing. Lance is killing it an is about 17 minutes ahead of 2nd place. Finish is about 20 minutes away.
--------------

*TeamTheShack *


Waiting at the finish. Word is Lance is due in here in about 20 mins from now. (via @chaincondom Thx Dave!) #LT100less than a minute ago from Seesmic
Word from @steve_froth roving reporters Kurt, John & Jamie is that Lance cleaned the Powerline climb yet again this year. Rocking it. #LT1004 minutes ago from Seesmic
Lance hasn't passed the 12 mile to go marker, so revised stats put him in very close to the record time but slightly under #LT10016 minutes ago from Seesmic
Reports from the powerline climb are that Weins was pushing the bike. Last year, he and Lance cleaned the climb. #LT10018 minutes ago from Seesmic
BTW - Twitter is in #failwhale mode, so apologies from @teamtheshack HQ if you see us drop off now and again38 minutes ago from web
Lance just crossed powerline, still solo and flying #LT10040 minutes ago from Seesmic
There is an increasing possibility that @lancearmstrong will be the new record holder for the #LT100. Awaiting next splits...43 minutes ago from Seesmic


----------



## a_avery007 (Jul 1, 2008)

*well*

lets see, Absolute has been riding those World Cup courses for what over 8 years. Won everything in sight, sort of like LA and Le Tour.

if Nyss can ride through 50 guys at the crappy Olympic Course and top 10 than LA would do just fine against him.

thought; what does Julien fear from changing to road? me thinks nothing, but enjoys riding mtb's..go figure


----------



## lalahsghost (Aug 27, 2007)

Lance Wins 6:28:50 with a flat rear. 10-15 min gap at win. News is slow right now.

Police had to clear the course of fans because they were blocking him for a minute or two. Total fusterCluck :O


----------



## rikaguilera (Jul 31, 2008)

Flat tire. New record. No team to pull for him. CONGRATS LANCE! You deserve it.


----------



## squadra (May 20, 2009)

adimiro said:


> Revenge to anyone that beats him is LA's modus operandi, isn't that obvious by now. He also made sure to bring other Trek lackies to gang up on Wiens. World cup, please! He's not interested in competition, only in winning, regardless of how or who.


Exactly


----------



## squadra (May 20, 2009)

*LA beats 45 year old!!*



rikaguilera said:


> Flat tire. New record. No team to pull for him. CONGRATS LANCE! You deserve it.


"Breaking news, 7 time TDF champion and 3rd place finisher in 09 TDF Lance Armstrong beats 45 year old Dave Wiens in 2009 Leadville 100"
What a hero I hope he gave a hearty victory salute as he rolled across the finish.


----------



## Wookiebiker (Sep 5, 2005)

squadra said:


> "Breaking news, 7 time TDF champion and 3rd place finisher in 09 TDF Lance Armstrong beats 45 year old Dave Wiens in 2009 Leadville 100"
> What a hero I hope he gave a hearty victory salute as he rolled across the finish.


If you think you can do better....lets see it  Otherwise you just sound rather, well....jealous  

From my perspective....Lance's performance is pretty freaking impressive!!!


----------



## Mootsie (Feb 4, 2004)

:thumbsup:


squadra said:


> "Breaking news, 7 time TDF champion and 3rd place finisher in 09 TDF Lance Armstrong beats 45 year old Dave Wiens in 2009 Leadville 100"
> What a hero I hope he gave a hearty victory salute as he rolled across the finish.


I am sure like most of us (at least I hope most of us) his competition was himself. He had a goal and he set out to achieve it. Now we can whine that all he beat were second rate competitors (not really sure about that) or we can celebrate one man's achieving a goal of a win and record. I guess you can decide if you want to p1ss or party. :thumbsup:


----------



## lalahsghost (Aug 27, 2007)

What did Wiens end up finishing at?


----------



## rt1965 (Mar 9, 2009)

lalahsghost said:


> What did Wiens end up finishing at?


Looks like he got 2nd in just under 7 hours. So, it would appear he was around 30 minutes behind?


----------



## kbiker3111 (Nov 7, 2006)

rikaguilera said:


> No team to pull for him



How many people have teams pulling for them at Leadville?


----------



## rikaguilera (Jul 31, 2008)

kbiker3111 said:


> How many people have teams pulling for them at Leadville?


 None do. That was a common cry from previous posts. That Lance would have people pulling him through.


----------



## Beethoven (Jul 28, 2005)

squadra said:


> "Breaking news, 7 time TDF champion and 3rd place finisher in 09 TDF Lance Armstrong beats 45 year old Dave Wiens in 2009 Leadville 100"
> What a hero I hope he gave a hearty victory salute as he rolled across the finish.


Psychologically, I wonder what it must feel like to be of such a bitter and narrow mind...

You have obviously no capacity for understanding that someone might want to compete without 'trouncing' the competition, that competitors (like LA and David Wiens) might be friends, and that a race like Leadville is a completely different animal than a stage road race.


----------



## rt1965 (Mar 9, 2009)

kbiker3111 said:


> How many people have teams pulling for them at Leadville?


Well since Lance rode the last 65 miles alone, apparently he didn't need a team to pull him. As far as the Trek guys sent there to "help" Lance, it sounds like they were really sent to help up the pace. I think Lance knew he would win, but his main goal was to shatter the record, which he did by about 17 minutes.


----------



## teoteoteo (Sep 8, 2002)

squadra said:


> "Breaking news, 7 time TDF champion and 3rd place finisher in 09 TDF Lance Armstrong beats 45 year old Dave Wiens in 2009 Leadville 100"
> What a hero I hope he gave a hearty victory salute as he rolled across the finish.


If I'm not mistaken that 45-year old beat some pretty fast young guys that showed up too...


----------



## snosaw (May 30, 2006)

Originally Posted by squadra
"Breaking news, 7 time TDF champion and 3rd place finisher in 09 TDF Lance Armstrong beats 45 year old Dave Wiens in 2009 Leadville 100"
What a hero I hope he gave a hearty victory salute as he rolled across the finish.

Quote from Wookiebiker...
If you think you can do better....lets see it Otherwise you just sound rather, well....jealous 

Jealous?...To me, it sounds more like a dumb aths who is also jealous. 

edit: Nice work Lance and everyone else who ground it out!


----------



## philoanna (Dec 2, 2007)

I am usually a Lance-basher, but you can't really help but be impressed with this performance. 
I always took him for a one trick pony(TdF) and now a poor teammate, but since he rode the Giro and is doing races like this, I am somewhat impressed. And he kicked butt.
What he is doing is good for cycling.


----------



## Ventruck (Mar 9, 2009)

Finished on a flat? That's crazy.

I didn't think him winning was a surprise due to his form. But congrats Lance. Just shows he's got a whole lot of fight in him and wants something from next year's tour.


----------



## Patty (Feb 12, 2006)

squadra said:


> "Breaking news, 7 time TDF champion and 3rd place finisher in 09 TDF Lance Armstrong beats 45 year old Dave Wiens in 2009 Leadville 100"
> What a hero I hope he gave a hearty victory salute as he rolled across the finish.


I love your signature.


----------



## JohnHemlock (Jul 15, 2006)

usually I understand the perspectives of the Lance bashers but some of the responses in this thread go beyond reason and common sense. Just because some beaters on an internet forum didn't think he should be there is no reason LA should stay home and do needlepoint.

Beautiful time today in Leadville, got in some riding and some spectating. Maybe instead of grinding an axe a few of you should think about coming out here for some riding. I'd be happy to host!


----------



## Beethoven (Jul 28, 2005)

Also, check Lance's twitter if you think he wanted to 'trounce' Dave Wiens...


----------



## squadra (May 20, 2009)

Beethoven said:


> Psychologically, I wonder what it must feel like to be of such a bitter and narrow mind...
> 
> You have obviously no capacity for understanding that someone might want to compete without 'trouncing' the competition, that competitors (like LA and David Wiens) might be friends, and that a race like Leadville is a completely different animal than a stage road race.


Now now dude, don't take this personally 
Snosaw: You calling me a "dum aths"?? Sounds negative buddy. Fire me a PM, and i'll happily meet you in person so that you can confirm/deny this. Remember, never say anything on a forum that you wouldn't say in person, helps to keep things civil.
To all the flamers; you either get what i'm talking about, or you don't. :mad2: 
Its got nothing to do with bashing Lances undeniable abilities, just his ego.
Now, go have a beer, relax, let all that hostility just melt away. Ahhhhhhhhhh. Feels better now eh?


----------



## Mootsie (Feb 4, 2004)

squadra said:


> Now now dude, don't take this personally
> Snosaw: You calling me a "dum aths"?? Sounds negative buddy. Fire me a PM, and i'll happily meet you in person so that you can confirm/deny this. Remember, never say anything on a forum that you wouldn't say in person, helps to keep things civil.
> To all the flamers; you either get what i'm talking about, or you don't. :mad2:
> Its got nothing to do with bashing Lances undeniable abilities, just his ego.
> Now, go have a beer, relax, let all that hostility just melt away. Ahhhhhhhhhh. Feels better now eh?


Lance has an ego, granted, but he doesn't _let_ that hold him back.  

I know you want us to agree that he hunted like a shark in a goldfish pond. Or did he just do what he is capable of in a race that most would find difficult if not impossible and came out higher than others who had the guts to do it as well? Something to think about while having a beer. :thumbsup:


----------



## Kevin_in_SB (Mar 7, 2009)

tron said:


> No. According to Kevin Trek brought these guys in the make sure Armstrong loses.



Yes that's right.


----------



## Kevin_in_SB (Mar 7, 2009)

Wookiebiker said:


> If you think you can do better....lets see it  Otherwise you just sound rather, well....jealous
> 
> From my perspective....Lance's performance is pretty freaking impressive!!!


So true all the haters couldn't carry his jock if they wanted to.


----------



## pianopiano (Jun 4, 2005)

*Ewww...where's your mind at?*



Kevin_in_SB said:


> So true all the haters couldn't carry his jock if they wanted to.


I'm sure that's just one of the kinky secret fantasies of many Lance lovers out there


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

philoanna said:


> I am usually a Lance-basher, but you can't really help but be impressed with this performance.


Not really. What's impressive about a third-place Tour finisher winning a mountain bike race that has no technical sections and is less technical than Paris-Roubaix, is three times longer than mtb races that top mtb riders race and is thus more like a short road race, and is not a race that top mtb riders or road riders race? He crushed it, but he should have.


----------



## Reith (Jul 10, 2005)

Kevin_in_SB said:


> So true all the haters couldn't carry his jock if they wanted to.



These "jealous of Lance" and "ability to hold up Lance's jock strap" posts are absolutely ridiculous. It is as if the Lance lovers are somehow taking credit for Lance's accomplishments. Let's get real. WE ARE ALL JEALOUS OF LANCE AND NONE OF US CAN CARRY HIS JOCK STRAP. 

Having said that, despite being the third best cyclist in the world as of 2009 and the best mountain biker ever, his ego is as large as it gets. Also, to me, getting 3rd in the TdF is 100 times more impressive than winning the Leadville and shattering the record.


----------



## Wookiebiker (Sep 5, 2005)

Reith said:


> These "jealous of Lance" and "ability to hold up Lance's jock strap" posts are absolutely ridiculous. It is as if the Lance lovers are somehow taking credit for Lance's accomplishments. Let's get real. WE ARE ALL JEALOUS OF LANCE AND NONE OF US CAN CARRY HIS JOCK STRAP.
> 
> Having said that, despite being the third best cyclist in the world as of 2009 and the best mountain biker ever, his ego is as large as it gets. Also, to me, getting 3rd in the TdF is 100 times more impressive than winning the Leadville and shattering the record.


All the talk of Lance's "Ego" cracks me up....show me an athlete that is in the top 5 of their sport that doesn't have an ego the size of Texas....It can't be done. Sure there might be a few that seem humble...but their ego is just as big or bigger.

You don't get to be one of the best in the world without a "HUGE" ego...just the way it works :blush2:

You want even bigger ego's....look toward the financial world


----------



## WeakMite (Feb 20, 2005)




----------



## deltasierra (Aug 9, 2008)

Fantastic family picture. I was there and I saw Dave high five a little kid (fan) during the race on St. Kevins. Classic Dave. Dave. Class.


----------



## iliveonnitro (Feb 19, 2006)

JohnHemlock said:


> Beautiful time today in Leadville, got in some riding and some spectating. Maybe instead of grinding an axe a few of you should think about coming out here for some riding. I'd be happy to host!


Can I take you up on that? When does it not have snow/mud on the ground?


----------



## WeakMite (Feb 20, 2005)

You don't need riser bars and hydros to finish Top 10 at Leadwille. Here's Travis Brown's rig for the race.

Reba 120. 180mm Dura Ace 7800 triple with 30t, 39t and a cyclocross chainguard. SRAM Red shifters/brake levers. XX rear deraileur with 11-36 cassette (10spd), avid bb7's. Bontrager XXX-Lite carbon wheels.

https://www.superhumanmag.com/content/view/1563/47


----------



## ultimobici (Jul 16, 2005)

Reith said:


> These "jealous of Lance" and "ability to hold up Lance's jock strap" posts are absolutely ridiculous. It is as if the Lance lovers are somehow taking credit for Lance's accomplishments. Let's get real. WE ARE ALL JEALOUS OF LANCE AND NONE OF US CAN CARRY HIS JOCK STRAP.
> 
> Having said that, despite being the third best cyclist in the world as of 2009 and the best mountain biker ever, his ego is as large as it gets. Also, to me, getting 3rd in the TdF is 100 times more impressive than winning the Leadville and shattering the record.


Tiy're about 21 places out. He's 24th in the world.
http://www.uci.ch/templates/BUILTIN-NOFRAMES/Template3/layout.asp?MenuId=MTU2MzU&LangId=1


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

I hear the guy who came in third tried to sabotage Lance by hijacking all the cars Lance woulda used to get to the start line by sending them to pick up his friends at the airport.


----------



## seabass (Feb 15, 2007)

Not Lance bashing at all (I like Lance), but is it really that surprising that a seven time Tour winner, recent (just weeks ago) podium finisher and quite possibly the best cyclist to ever walk the planet beat a bunch of guys that probably have day jobs? I would be blown away if he _*didn't*_ win.

Hey Lance, you wanna break a record that the cycling world will care care about for more than a few weeks?? Lay down an hour record! Better yet, do it on a bike like this....


----------



## Undecided (Apr 2, 2007)

seabass said:


> Hey Lance, you wanna break a record that the cycling world will care care about for more than a few weeks?? Lay down an hour record! Better yet, do it on a bike like this....


I sort of remember him talking about it around the start of this century, and speculation (not sure whether he actually said anything) about it in 2005, but if he could do it, I think that would definitely add to his legacy.

Adding an old link


----------



## ziggurat22 (Jul 13, 2005)

Pablo said:


> Not really. What's impressive about a third-place Tour finisher winning a mountain bike race that has no technical sections and is less technical than Paris-Roubaix, is three times longer than mtb races that top mtb riders race and is thus more like a short road race, and is not a race that top mtb riders or road riders race? He crushed it, but he should have.


I don't know, that Powerline climb seems pretty tough in spots.


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

ziggurat22 said:


> I don't know, that Powerline climb seems pretty tough in spots.


Every picture I've ever seen of the Powerline climb is of smooth, if steep, double track. There's also dozens and dozens of miles of paved road and smooth dirt roads. From what racers here in Colorado tell me, Leadville is hard, but not "true" mountain bike trail riding. In fact, the reason Wiens beat the course record last year was that he had Lance to work with on the long, flattish smooth secitons, in which you can draft, which is not something you can really do on a technical mtb trail. I'm not saying Leadville ain't hard, I'm saying it's not really analogous to 100 miles of singletrack trail riding and is, in the final analysis, almost a road ride.


----------



## slowrider (Mar 12, 2004)

Ask the people that run the Leadville race if they mind all of the crowds, and attention that Lance has brought to this race the past 2 years. Say next year, Goerge Hin. says I want to break Lance's record at Leadville, do you think the people that run Leadville would say "No". What's wrong with giving the Average Joe a chance to race against Lance.

? Do you think the guy that beat Lance last year did not talk smack for the last year.


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

Here's our article:
http://reviews.mtbr.com/blog/lance-armtrong-wins-2009-leadville-trail-100-wiens-second/

Here's a great video:
http://www.superhumanmag.com/content/view/1565/48/

fc


----------



## seabass (Feb 15, 2007)

slowrider said:


> ? Do you think the guy that beat Lance last year did not talk smack for the last year.


Uhhh....no. Dave Wiens is just not a smack talk kinda guy.


----------



## The Weasel (Jul 20, 2006)

*Landis?*

Did Floyd race? How did he do?


----------



## iamnotfilip (Jul 9, 2007)

Leadville is Old News, Let's Talk New York Marathon...


----------



## Reith (Jul 10, 2005)

Wookiebiker said:


> All the talk of Lance's "Ego" cracks me up....show me an athlete that is in the top 5 of their sport that doesn't have an ego the size of Texas....It can't be done. Sure there might be a few that seem humble...but their ego is just as big or bigger.
> 
> You don't get to be one of the best in the world without a "HUGE" ego...just the way it works :blush2:
> 
> You want even bigger ego's....look toward the financial world


There are egos and then there is Lance's ego. Different world these egos be. Perhaps a better description would be humble giant ego'ed champion v. non-humble giant ego Lance Armstrong. Here are a few large ego'ed champs. that are not ugly ego monsters like Lance:

Tinker, Russell, Kareem, Magic, Gretzky, Big Mig, Bo Jackson, Lou Gehrig, Coffee Joe, Jackie Robinson, Eric Heiden, Sean Kelly, Stephen Roche, etc. 

What cracks me up is that the egos of the Lance lovers are somehow tied to Lance himself.


----------



## masterken911 (Jun 17, 2009)

by the way is lance going to race tour of spain?? he should that way he can " tell " a.c that he might have beaten me in the tour but i " win " your country's biggest race.


----------



## Wookiebiker (Sep 5, 2005)

Reith said:


> There are egos and then there is Lance's ego. Different world these egos be. Perhaps a better description would be humble giant ego'ed champion v. non-humble giant ego Lance Armstrong. Here are a few large ego'ed champs. that are not ugly ego monsters like Lance:
> 
> Tinker, Russell, Kareem, Magic, Gretzky, Big Mig, Bo Jackson, Lou Gehrig, Coffee Joe, Jackie Robinson, Eric Heiden, Sean Kelly, Stephen Roche, etc.
> 
> What cracks me up is that the egos of the Lance lovers are somehow tied to Lance himself.


So do you actually know any of the people you listed? If not, how can you say they are not as big ego'ed as Lance? Many times media perception is much different than reality. In fact the most beloved celebs tend to be the worst behind the scenes and vice-versa.

Somebody that would be the American equivalent to Lance would be Michael Jordan....Best player in his sport in the history of the sport. Lance is the best rider America has ever had in cycling. MJ has a "HUGE" ego...and has a similar path as Lance in coming back from retirement and being successful at the first return...then buying a team and participating on that team.

Funny how nobody compares those two, even though they are quite similar. But MJ is beloved by millions.

As I said...the top level guys all have huge egos...without them, they wouldn't be the athletes they are.

Most will read more into something somebody does when they don't like them....such is life


----------



## Spunout (Aug 12, 2002)

masterken911 said:


> by the way is lance going to race tour of spain?? he should that way he can " tell " a.c that he might have beaten me in the tour but i " win " your country's biggest race.


Nope. That would be racing against other pro tour cyclists. I bet he'll hit a few Aspen crits to keep his winning record going.


----------



## stevesbike (Jun 3, 2002)

this thread sure misses the bigger picture. As a masters racer (46) it's great to see a guy like Wiens in his 40s perform so well. He beat Armstrong last year, so it's not like the playing field is totally unfair. By the way, it was the same weekend a 54 year old Overend came in a close second on the Mt. Washington hillclimb - to a 23 year old. 

By the way, Armstrong is off to the Tour of Ireland where he'll probably be the oldest racer and will still kick butts...


----------



## adimiro (Jun 28, 2007)

masterken911 said:


> by the way is lance going to race tour of spain?? he should that way he can " tell " a.c that he might have beaten me in the tour but i " win " your country's biggest race.



By the way, Contador already won that race last year and Lance would still have to beat Andy Schleck who let's see...oh yeah, beat Lance to second place in this year's tour de F.

Those that see this Leadville win as some sort of World Class event, need to get a reality check. Yes, tough race, but come on, he just beat a bunch of expert level racers and < 5 pros.


----------



## moonmoth (Nov 8, 2008)

And on a Leadville closing note, LA says he will be back at Leadville in 2010.


----------



## LCFrecrider (Jan 4, 2006)

Spunout said:


> Nope. That would be racing against other pro tour cyclists. I bet he'll hit a few Aspen crits to keep his winning record going.


He's taking all the primes too - no gifts.


----------



## rikaguilera (Jul 31, 2008)

I find it curious as to where people actually gather their information about athletes, to form their opinion about ego, personality, etc.. I first met Lance when he just happened to stop by the hospital that I work at. I work in a children's hospital and I work in cancer research. Lance has stopped by a number of times and never with a group, photographers, or for any other reason than just to visit the kids and talk with some of the doctors. During these visits, he and I have had a few conversations. Real conversations. Not like the stupid journalist conversations that get the most press when they make the false claims of drug use, yadayadayada.. While racing, yeah, he has the ego of an athlete at his level. As a person, he is among the most down to earth I have ever encountered. 
Don't form your opinion about somebody based on an article in a magazine, or by somebody who maybe was not able to get an autograph. Have a real foundation of truth to base it on. Otherwise, the opinion is not really worth much.


----------



## karatemom (Mar 21, 2008)

rikaguilera said:


> I find it curious as to where people actually gather their information about athletes, to form their opinion about ego, personality, etc.. I first met Lance when he just happened to stop by the hospital that I work at. I work in a children's hospital and I work in cancer research. Lance has stopped by a number of times and never with a group, photographers, or for any other reason than just to visit the kids and talk with some of the doctors. During these visits, he and I have had a few conversations. Real conversations. Not like the stupid journalist conversations that get the most press when they make the false claims of drug use, yadayadayada.. While racing, yeah, he has the ego of an athlete at his level. As a person, he is among the most down to earth I have ever encountered.
> Don't form your opinion about somebody based on an article in a magazine, or by somebody who maybe was not able to get an autograph. Have a real foundation of truth to base it on. Otherwise, the opinion is not really worth much.



See, this is actually interesting--someone who has actually spoken to Lance as opposed to guesswork and assumptions. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## JohnHemlock (Jul 15, 2006)

seabass said:


> Uhhh....no. Dave Wiens is just not a smack talk kinda guy.


No, he isn't. And he has been wrecking dudes for a long time at a very high standard, I doubt this is going to shatter his ego.


----------



## JohnHemlock (Jul 15, 2006)

rikaguilera said:


> I find it curious as to where people actually gather their information about athletes, to form their opinion about ego, personality, etc.. I first met Lance when he just happened to stop by the hospital that I work at. I work in a children's hospital and I work in cancer research. Lance has stopped by a number of times and never with a group, photographers, or for any other reason than just to visit the kids and talk with some of the doctors. During these visits, he and I have had a few conversations. Real conversations. Not like the stupid journalist conversations that get the most press when they make the false claims of drug use, yadayadayada.. While racing, yeah, he has the ego of an athlete at his level. As a person, he is among the most down to earth I have ever encountered.
> Don't form your opinion about somebody based on an article in a magazine, or by somebody who maybe was not able to get an autograph. Have a real foundation of truth to base it on. Otherwise, the opinion is not really worth much.


Your real-life experiences are no match for the hearsay and baseless gossip of anonymous people on the internets!


----------



## Kevin_in_SB (Mar 7, 2009)

rikaguilera said:


> I find it curious as to where people actually gather their information about athletes, to form their opinion about ego, personality, etc.. I first met Lance when he just happened to stop by the hospital that I work at. I work in a children's hospital and I work in cancer research. Lance has stopped by a number of times and never with a group, photographers, or for any other reason than just to visit the kids and talk with some of the doctors. During these visits, he and I have had a few conversations. Real conversations. Not like the stupid journalist conversations that get the most press when they make the false claims of drug use, yadayadayada.. While racing, yeah, he has the ego of an athlete at his level. As a person, he is among the most down to earth I have ever encountered.
> Don't form your opinion about somebody based on an article in a magazine, or by somebody who maybe was not able to get an autograph. Have a real foundation of truth to base it on. Otherwise, the opinion is not really worth much.



Great post too bad the bozo's will try to find some way to spin it to make Lance look bad.


----------



## JohnHemlock (Jul 15, 2006)

Kevin_in_SB said:


> Great post too bad the bozo's will try to find some way to spin it to make Lance look bad.


He was there to eat baby hearts in the nursery but rikaguilera interrupted him and Lance was forced to make small talk until he could get back to his car, which was made of bald eagle heads.


----------



## Reith (Jul 10, 2005)

Wookiebiker said:


> So do you actually know any of the people you listed?


My guess is that I know them as well as you do.


----------



## Wookiebiker (Sep 5, 2005)

Reith said:


> My guess is that I know them as well as you do.


Hence the reason why I say nobody really knows what he's like other than what the media portrays him as....and those that don't like him will take anything negative as the gospel, anything positive is just a lie.

The truth with everything is that it's somewhere between....but the Lance haters don't ever want to believe that.

Such is life


----------



## Kevin_in_SB (Mar 7, 2009)

JohnHemlock said:


> He was there to eat baby hearts in the nursery but rikaguilera interrupted him and Lance was forced to make small talk until he could get back to his car, which was made of bald eagle heads.


lmao


----------



## WeakMite (Feb 20, 2005)

https://www.cyclingnews.com/races/leadville-100-ne/photos


----------



## barhopper (Aug 10, 2009)

rikaguilera said:


> I find it curious as to where people actually gather their information about athletes, to form their opinion about ego, personality, etc.. I first met Lance when he just happened to stop by the hospital that I work at. I work in a children's hospital and I work in cancer research. Lance has stopped by a number of times and never with a group, photographers, or for any other reason than just to visit the kids and talk with some of the doctors. During these visits, he and I have had a few conversations. Real conversations. Not like the stupid journalist conversations that get the most press when they make the false claims of drug use, yadayadayada.. While racing, yeah, he has the ego of an athlete at his level. As a person, he is among the most down to earth I have ever encountered.
> Don't form your opinion about somebody based on an article in a magazine, or by somebody who maybe was not able to get an autograph. Have a real foundation of truth to base it on. Otherwise, the opinion is not really worth much.





:thumbsup:


----------



## gegarrenton (Jul 10, 2009)

JohnHemlock said:


> He was there to eat baby hearts in the nursery but rikaguilera interrupted him and Lance was forced to make small talk until he could get back to his car, which was made of bald eagle heads.


Ha! Absolute gold.


----------



## iliveonnitro (Feb 19, 2006)

WeakMite said:


> https://www.cyclingnews.com/races/leadville-100-ne/photos


Nice. Where's Jan?


----------



## Gnarly 928 (Nov 19, 2005)

I liked that quote from Weins: Something about him getting the win last year because (Paraphrase) 'Lance was coming to the race off his couch...but this year, he was coming from 3wks on the Tour..'

I also get a kick out of the 'Nay-sayers' who pooh-pooh the effort of winning Leadville..Come on, people...Leadville is one tough race. Crikey! Just walking to the post office in that altitude gets your heartrate way up...


----------



## Reith (Jul 10, 2005)

Wookiebiker said:


> Hence the reason why I say nobody really knows what he's like other than what the media portrays him as....and those that don't like him will take anything negative as the gospel, anything positive is just a lie.
> 
> The truth with everything is that it's somewhere between....but the Lance haters don't ever want to believe that.
> 
> Such is life


But you are basing all of this on the fact that you do not know Lance Armstrong and on your opinions about the media, what Lance haters are like, again without knowing all of them, and on your unsubstantiated premises that everything is somewhere in between, including this issue. 

As such, all of this comes down to the personal opinions of each of us. To that end, it is my personal opinion, based solely on my opinion, tainted and/or untained personal observations and gut feelings that Lance has a giant, ugly ego and it is not impressive that he won Leadville. This is in light of the touching hospital anecdote, which I believe is 100% accurate, yet nonetheless changes nothing.


----------



## Andrea138 (Mar 10, 2008)

I thought that Rebecca Rusch won Leadville??


----------



## mangotreat0808 (Sep 4, 2006)

*Lance vs Levi on Leadville - who would've won?*

Well they'll be in the same team next year, but it doesn't stop LL from trash talkin' Lance on Leadville. He basically implied that he would've given Lance a run for the money had he been in the race (he's still healing from the TDF broken wrist). He claims that he hails from Norcal, the "mother" of mountain bike riding where there's tons of hilly, mountainous trails, and TX prolly only has a freeway overpass to boast it's "hilly" ride.

So I was wondering since they both could've joined, could Levi have beat up Lance's butt on Leadville. Lance vs Levi - that would've been a Leadville classic , maybe next year..  

p.s. and Lance said in an interview (I'm sure jokingly) that Levi faked the broken wrist so he won't have to face LA in Leadville.


----------

